
AMD's Ryzen Gang Is Currently Clobbering Intel on Salea - ekoutanov
https://hothardware.com/news/intel-ryzen-sales-domination-amazon-intel-zen
======
celeritascelery
It seems like this would not be broadly representative of actual sales. If
someone is buying a stand alone CPU, they are planning on building their own
machine. Most people buy prebuilt machines or laptops, and the majority of
those still seem to be intel.

------
doublerebel
s/Salea/Sales/

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Thankful for informative and civil discourse.

~~~
celeritascelery
I was thinking “is salea some sort of benchmark?”

~~~
rasz
Its an expensive amateur Logic Analyzer.

